# ATI TV Wonder VE & xawtv

## gjbnh

I need some help getting my TV Card working. I've enable the Bt848 driver in the kernel, and emerged xawtv. But when I modprobe the BTTV driver I get this error;

first root # modprobe bttv

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_d53ef5ba

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol i2c_master_recv_Rsmp_709ba864

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol video_unregister_device_Rsmp_de3d6bdd

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol video_register_device_Rsmp_9c554f80

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol i2c_master_send_Rsmp_06fe6d88

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: unresolved symb                 ol i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_2e7322be

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: insmod /lib/mod                 ules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o: insmod bttv fai                 led

 I'm a litttel lost, being  something of a newbie. What have I misssed guys?

----------

## pnJunction

To make the card work, it is important that you compile the kernel carefully.  I have the same card and I ended up compiling it 3 times.

Things to make sure.

1.  Make sure ic2 support in kernel is enabled.

2.  Look under ic2 support and you will find some option (i can't remember the name, but its one of the very first ones).  You need to compile this option also.  I compiled all the ic2 stuff in the kernel.  If you look under the help for all the option, it says that you need this to make the cards work.  It has word "bit" in it.

3.  Make sure Video4Linux is compiled as module

4.  Make sure Btxxx under Video4Linux is also compiled as module.

5.  If you see any tvaudio or tvmixer options here, compile them as modules also.

6.  Now look under /lib/modules/kernel-2.4.xxx/kernel/drivers/media/video and add almost all the modules in /etc/modules.autoload file.  

7.  Open file /etc/modules.d/aliases and look for line with bttv in it.  Copy this line and add this copy just before bttv line.  Change "bttv" to "videodev" in this new line.  Now go to the old line with bttv in it.  it has 81 somewhere in the line.  Change this "81" to "81-0" (its a zero).  Save file.

8.  Restart your system now.

Now compile xawtv and run it.  xawtv comes up with default as PAL system.  If you right click on the tv window, a dialog will pop up.  In this, you can change it to NTSC and also change video to autograbber or something.  

This setup works for me but I have one problem.  The sound stays on even after I shutdown xawtv.  Infact, the sound stays on until I shutdown my system.  I am still working on this problem.

I am sorry about some sketchy details.  I am at work now and don't have access to my system.  If you need further help, you can always drop me a private message.

----------

## gjbnh

Thanks for the imput, I finally had to format and start again, but it works. 

Now to fix your problem. I've had the same thing happen with Lycrois and Mandrake.

For Gentoo, create a bttv file in the /etc/modules.d folder with reads like this

# i2c

alias   char-major-89   i2c-dev

options i2c-core                i2c_debug=1

options i2c-algo-bit    bit_test=1

# bttv

alias   char-major-81   videodev

alias   char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv            card=3 radio=0

options tuner           debug=1 type=2

You might also have to edit the .xawtv file in the desktop folder and change from overlay to framegrabber...

Mine is working Sweet now   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pnJunction

Thanks for the advice.  That fixed my problem.

But I still can't find any .xawtv file in my home directory.  Can you please post your file so that I can look at the format.

Thanks

----------

## dasuridai

This worked great for my ati tv wonder ve. Also, be sure to check the mixer for sound problems. Anyway here is an example of a .xawtv file to put in your home directory:

[global]

freqtab = us-cable

pixsize = 128 x 96

pixcols = 1

jpeg-quality = 75

mjpeg-quality = 75

toggle-mouse = 0

keypad-ntsc = no

osd = yes

# [Station name]

# capture = overlay | grabdisplay | on | off

# input = Television | Composite1 | S-Video | ...

# norm = PAL | NTSC | SECAM | ... 

# channel = #

# fine = # (-128..+127)

# key = keysym | modifier+keysym

# color = #

# bright = #

# hue = #

# contrast = #

[defaults]

norm = ntsc

capture = over

input = television

[(02) ESPN-2 ]

channel = 2

# [() ] 

# channel =

----------

## webhawg

I'm a little late for this post.  But I'm having similar problems with xawtv and my ATI TV Wonder VE card.  When I run xawtv and then close it, the sound stays on till I shutdown my computer or remove the bttv module.  Could someone help me out with this?  How do I turn the sound off automatically when I close xawtv?

----------

## Mitchybums

ok rtfm for one, lol

but here is the easy way.

scantv -o .xawtv in your honedir will create a .xawtv file while it scans for availiable channels.

( havent tried the card under gentoo yet.

server is still running redhat, and if you have it in during instalation, it just works.

slow, but with plenty of ram and 7200 rpm's recording works good enough rightnow.

need to get me a replacement router machine for my homenetwork before I can install gentoo on server

----------

## webhawg

 *Mitchybums wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok rtfm for one, lol 
> 
> but here is the easy way. 
> ...

 

Your suggestion doesn't have anything to do with my sound problem.  

And nobody cares about your stupid Red Hat server.  This is a Gentoo Forum.  Later.

----------

## pnJunction

Look at the post number 3 from top!

----------

## Zzoot

Hey webhawg...I may know why your sound does that weird stuff...

I had the same problem for a long time...turns out it's not even linux related...

SMP.  Video Cap/tv tuners, etc just don't seem to work well on SMP systems...I yoinked my card out of the dual p3 station and popped it into the 1.1 t-bird and it runs great...

YMMV, of course, but Check out the forums at www.2cpu.com...I think that's where I found the thread on this stuff...

Unless of course you're not using smp?

----------

